# Age of Empires 2 multiplayer issues



## IRDanielC (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive always loved playing age of empires and have recently been trying out multiplayer, the problem is I am not to good at computers and I dont know how to make a game between me and my brothers computers which are in the same network. I have tried many guides and none of them are working. Whenever I make a game and my brother clicks show games he cannot find the game that I have made and the same thing goes for when he makes one. I have tried entering in his IP also and it still has not worked. I don't know what to do. PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you have a firewall installed on either of the computers? If not, you probably have to port forward. Post your router's model number and I'll show you a tutorial for doing this.


----------



## IRDanielC (Jun 5, 2008)

I have iolo antivirus software installed on my computer and my brother who is on the computer I am trying to play against has a whole bunch, but I have tinkered with the firewalls so much and nothing so far has happened I have even resorted to turning all the firewalls off on both computers and still nothing has worked. I have a netgear WGR614 v7 but I am not directly connected to the router I use a wireless card and my brother is directly connected.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

If your brother has more than one antivirus or firewall on his computer then they are most likely conflicting with each other. This could be the problem.

It doesn't matter if you're directly connected to the router - you're still connecting to the Internet through it. Follow this tutorial to setup a static internal IP on the computer that you're going to host the game from. When it says to right click on *Local Area Connection*, you should right click on *Wireless Area Connection* instead if you're going to host it on the wireless computer. In the *IP address:* field, put *192.168.1.109* rather than what it says in the tutorial. In the DNS server area on the TCP/IP Properties screen, open Internet Explorer (or Firefox) and type 192.168.1.1 in the address bar and press enter. Type *admin* for the username and *password* (or maybe *admin*) for the password. Search through all the options on that page and find the DNS servers. They'll probably be in *Router Status* or *Dynamic DNS*. Type these into the DNS server fields in the TCP/IP Properties. Now go here and put 109 in the static IP field at the top of the page. Just follow the rest of the instructions and everything should work.

If you want to test if it worked, go here and enter the ports that you entered in your router settings.


----------



## IRDanielC (Jun 5, 2008)

I followed the guide precisely and not everything happened the way it was said in the guide. I made my static IP then I tried to do the port forwarding part once I had done the 2300-2400 ports it didn't automatically go to the next page to forward another port so I clicked the add custom service button but wasn't allowed to do port 47624 It kept saying failure, Port conflict with other service. Also when I went to check ports 2300-2400 with the link you put above it said none of the ports were responding. Lastly I am wondering since my brother has a bunch of anti viruses on his computer can I just turn them all of and prevent any trouble I might have to go through to get AoE working?


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Turning them off might not work. You might have to uninstall all of them besides one. Can you post a list of all the ones he has?

Double check that you're still using a static IP, and that IP is the one you are using in the router settings. I think that error means the port is already forwarded. Can you take a screenshot of your port forward page and post it here? A tutorial for taking screenshots is here.


----------



## IRDanielC (Jun 5, 2008)

One life Care, PC tools firewall, and the regular windows firewall. I am sure I am using a static IP address when I am using the router settings http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa196/Imaboy07/?action=view&current=untitled-3.jpg


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Try changing your static IP to something like 192.168.1.4. Now change it to that IP in your router settings and attempt to add port 47624 again.

If your brother is willing, have him uninstall his current firewall and install Comodo. He should also disable the Windows Firewall to eliminate any conflicts between firewalls.


----------



## IRDanielC (Jun 5, 2008)

where can I find the router settings? is it when I'm adding ports?


----------



## IRDanielC (Jun 5, 2008)

now I'm getting a different error it says "service name is already in use, cannot use twice."


----------

